# Floating concrete slab on clay soil



## RFTTTE (Jul 20, 2009)

Will be bidding a large garage 40 x 56 on clay soil.
How do you other contractors prepare the soil under the slab if its clay soil?
Garage location is in Northen Minnesota.
Site is on the side of a hill, actually the back side of the garage is into the hill elevation, front is on gradual slope to access road.
All clay soil under a few inches 4 to 6 of top soil.
What ever input you provide will be greatly appreciated.
This is my first post on this site, I am a new member.

I plan to excavate three feet deep, fill excavation with sand (pit run) install drain tile on sides of excavation, have drain tile run out infront of the sand fill excavation down slope away from sand fill. 
Place a french drain on the upside of the slope to channel water away from sand fill via rain tile into the drain tile inside the excavation filled with pit run sand.
Slope the surface behind garage the up side of the hill to the side to diverate water run off away from garage.

Have read the reply's to this posting, how undisapointing that the replys as of up to July 20, provide no information.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

And new to building **** too?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

First tell us how you where thinking of doing it.


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi..... Dig my friend....


----------

